# MIYATA 1200...a first for me



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2019)

Proof that Craigslist can still have some great deals from great original owners. 

This little beauty was owned by someone who used to ride/race Track  bikes at the Velodrome in Queens way back he told me. He's just a year or so younger than my 67 years, but rode a lot up until around 8 years ago. Double knee replacement has kept him off cycling as he told me he's still trying to get back to it but can't do solid rotations. He's still working on it, but not on a road bike. 

So...he said it was time to let this one go, along with a Peugeot he had. He bought both new, but I was only interested in the Miyata. He had converted the brake levers soon after buying the bike (which threw me when I saw the photo he posted) because of the cables. Otherwise, the bike retains all of its original parts (sans tires and tape) including that huge water bottle holder. I know the bike came with one to fit it, but I forgot to ask about it.

I assumed and he agreed it was about a 1982/83 model. I suppose a serial number will clear that up when I get to posting it. 

When it came time to hand over the cash, there was _no way_ I intended to haggle on the price. Bike has been meticulously maintained throughout its life, and the owner, Paul, was just a genuine great person. I was very happy to give him the $100 he was asking for. 

Enjoy the barrage of "before" photos I took...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2019)

...and of course more...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 12, 2019)

Lovely - I expect you'll be changing the tape back to brown? Really sweet color combo.

Edit: I (not so) secretly like gum wall tires on the appropriate vintage. I think they compliment this bike better than anything else I've seen.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2019)

Yes the tape will be brought back to original and I have no idea why the original owner chose this gold


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2019)

Great find! Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Chuck S (Sep 12, 2019)

Miyata made really good frames. That one is a beauty


----------



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Sep 12, 2019)

-----

Spot on with dating.

Those topmount shifters bracket a machine narrowly to the 1982-83 time.

-----


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2019)

nice


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 13, 2019)

I had a Miyata 712 that was almost identical to this 1200. Nice score


----------



## HARPO (Sep 15, 2019)

Except for a few spots I see I missed...and of course the handlebar tape...it's done! And because the original owner had a plastic wrap around the rear stay, NO CHAIN SLAP chips! It's perfect.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 4, 2019)

OK...new brown tape is on...saddlebag added...pedals changed out that are more comfortable for me...I'm a happy guy!


----------

